# Seeing Ripple in Jewish Vote



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

WASHINGTON - Not since Jimmy Carter in 1980 has a Democrat running for president failed to win a lopsided majority of the Jewish vote. This has been true during times of peace or war, and even when there has been deep acrimony between the White House and the Israeli government. 
Republicans see a chance to change that in 2012, with President Obama locked in a tense relationship with Israel's leaders and criticized by many American Jews as being too tough on a close and favored ally. Tuesday's Republican upset in New York's Congressional election, they say, is a sign of bad things to come for Mr. Obama. 
Sensing trouble, the Obama campaign and Democratic Party leaders have mobilized to solidify the president's standing with Jewish voters. The Democratic National Committee has established a Jewish outreach program. The campaign is singling out Jewish groups, donors and other supporters with calls and e-mails to counter the Republican narrative that Mr. Obama is hostile to Israel.

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/09/15/u...olicies-may-cost-democrats-votes.html?_r=2&hp


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

They are all done with him, in 08 Jews gave a little more than 20% of Obamas money and now that will be going to ( R ). I love it!! this guy is all done.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

This is what happens when you let the only other real democratic nation in the middle east faultier.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The asshole wants his muslim brothers to rule Israel.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Another nail in the coffin for this guy. See you looney liberal moron? Keep pandering to the muslims, you lose the Jews.


----------



## Usa8235 (May 20, 2010)

You are so right Pvt Cowboy...piss off the Jews and you are DONE...(hey, Odrama did something right in pissing 'em off!!)


----------

